# Need a good stuffed cabbage recipe



## wtdedula (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello All;
I need a good recipe for stuffed cabbage that I'm going to make for a pot luck lunch at the office. I'm trying to impress colleagues with my cooking ability ...ha ha ha ! I've searched the internet and there are a ton of recipes and I've even searched on this forum and there is some discussion but no recipes. 

I had a really good stuffed cabbage dish in a restaurant a few weeks ago and wish I could reproduce it. The filling was very flavorful and the sauce was a flavorful tomato sauce. 

I tried a recipe yesterday from the food network (Emeril) and while it didn't taste that bad, it seemed a lot different than the various dishes I've had in the past. 

Does anyone happen to have a good stuffed cabbage recipe laying around that they wouldn't mind sharing that is flavorful. Thanks much. 

Tim


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This is the one that tempts me the most.

Barbecue University[emoji]174[/emoji] bottom of the page. You don't have to stuff and roll individual packets, just do the whole cabbage.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Stuffing;
1lb meatloaf mix (ground pork, beek and veal) (you can also use lamb in place of the veal and/or pork) 
1/2 cup long grain rice
1/2 cup minced vidalia onion
2 Tbsp chopped parsley
1 Tbsp minced garlic, fresh
1 egg
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Cabbage leaves, blanched in salted water (you can also use grape leaves)

Tomato sauce;
1-28oz can diced tomatoes
1-28oz can crushed tomatoes
2 cups beef stock
1/3 cup diced celery
1/3 cup diced carrots
1/3 cup diced onion
1/4 cup Extra virgin olive oil 
1 Tbsp chopped garlic
2 tsp salt
1/4 cup Chopped basil
S&P to taste

Stuffing
Combine all other ingredients in mixing bowl and mix well. Form into 6oz oblong meat balls set aside for stuffing later.

Sauce
In a large skillet heat olive oil over med high flame and carrots, celery and onion and saute until translucent or approximately 5 minutes. Add garlic and salt and saute for an additional 4 minutes being careful not to burn garlic. Reduce heat and add can of crushed tomatoes, diced tomatoes and beef stock. Bring to a boil and reduce to simmer. Simmer for 15-20 minutes. Add more beef stock if sauce thickens too much. Add chopped basil, adjust salt and pepper and remove from heat.

Cabbage Rolls
Blanch cabbage in boiling, salted water (2tbsp salt to 1 gallon of water) for for 3 minutes. cool in ice bath immediately drain and pat dry. Lay out blanched cabbage leaves and place a 6oz portion of stuffing on one end of the cabbage and roll. Be sure to fold in edges to not expose the meat.

Place finished cabbage rolls in a baking dish and cover with sauce mixture and than parchment and foil. Place in preheated 400 degree oven for 30 minutes or cabbage rolls are 180deg internal temp. Remove from oven and serve with couscous or mashed potatoes.

I don't officially have anything written down for this recipe so it's not the greatest translation of a dish I usually wing for family meals but hopefully it'll work for you. Typically the dishe feeds the three of us with a portion left over.


----------



## wtdedula (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure that's what I had in mind this time, phatch though it still looks great. 

Looks like you're a lot closer to what I had in mind, oldschool1982 so I'll give yours a try, Though I think I'll half the ingredients for the sauce only since it appears to make quite a bit and I plan to use a slow cooker. 

Thanks a lot, all. If anyone else has any good recipes that they'd recommend (and share), I'd love to see them too. 

Tim


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

That's great I was able to help. The sauce produces a large volume since I foodsaver the remaining and use for steak sand toppings. Just add sauteed sliced mushrooms to the beef and .....Viola! Works well for the occasional meatloaf too.:smiles: Forgot to mention them both.:look:


----------



## wtdedula (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello All;
I tried Oldschool1982's recipe and instructiuons with some modifications. 

I first made the sauce. I used the exact ingredients with one exception - I used tomato sauce in place of the crushed tomatoes since the recipe I remember having at a restaurant a few weeks ago didn't have any pieces of tomatoe in it but seemed to be all tomato sauce. Though I did use diced tomatos. Also, rather than dicing the celery and carrots, I grated them so the sauce would turn out to be more of a liquid. While I did use a crock pot in the end, I did prepare the sauce exactly as oldschool1982 instructed ... in a skillet. After the sauce was all done, I poured it into a crock pot. 

Then for the filling, I used 100% ground beef rather than the meatloaf mix. I couldn't find a vidalia onion in the grocery store so I used a yelkow onion instead. I then rolled the cabbages and placed them in the crock pot too and let everything cook overnight. 

I think in the end, everything turned out great. Thanks for the recipe oldschool1982. . 

Tim


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nothing wrong with making things more to suit your taste. Changes looked good. Again glad I was able to help.


----------



## shreyam (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks friends for such a nice recipe...


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

old schools recipe looks like the one thats been handed down in my family for years only they take a shortcut and use tomato soup for half the ingredients of the sauce...

and i swear to god you can't change my grandmothers mind about what BRAND of canned tomato product to use for it...its Hunts and nothing else.

she can tell the difference. 

This weekend another ancient relative of mine said she chops up some italian sausage to add to the mix too .....I screamed sac relig! (but secretly want to try it)


----------

